# Gramoxone SL 2.0



## dthomason (Oct 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried this to get crabgrass out of Bermuda?

Results?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Never heard of using gramoxone to kill crabgrass. I would think it would kill the bermuda also. I am having a terrible time with crabgrass this year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Harvest the seeds and send them to TJ or just sew a pasture and feed it to cows......good luck with post emergence control of CG. Try the yellow stuff next year when soil temps hit 50-55....bout as good as it gets


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Harvest the seeds and send them to TJ or just sew a pasture and feed it to cows......good luck with post emergence control of CG. Try the yellow stuff next year when soil temps hit 50-55....bout as good as it gets


Yep preemerge yellow stuff or the more expensive prowell H20 is the only thing I have had any luck with. Tried 1.5 oz pastora with 6oz round up and it seamed to just burn it real bad but after a few weeks it was back and growing for the most part. MSMA will smoke it and everything else including the animals that eat it but the bermuda will look good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ranger518 said:


> Yep preemerge yellow stuff or the more expensive prowell H20 is the only thing I have had any luck with. Tried 1.5 oz pastora with 6oz round up and it seamed to just burn it real bad but after a few weeks it was back and growing for the most part. MSMA will smoke it and everything else including the animals that eat it but the bermuda will look good.


MSMA was some good stuff.....I have my reservations as to the health of animals. It was used for years as a herbicide, to my knowledge there has never been an incident that was confirmed to be a case of aresenic poison associated with MSMA. After the ban I heard rumors of it, but for the most part I think they were unfounded. The reason MSMA was removed from our labels is really kinda crazy....as I understand it, ground water contamination, particularly in ponds around golf courses, were tested and found to have high aresenic levels. As such it was removed from the haying label  but could still be used on golf courses, however there were now restrictions in place in terms of rate and how close you could spray to water sources.
I personally know a bunch of people that used MSMA for years and fed cattle the hay and had cattle graze the land with no ill effects......then I had a guy tell me he sprayed a fence row with it and came back the next day to find 10 dead cows, I had my doubts about him....
Even if a particular "cide" has no grazing restriction, I like to keep animals off of any field spayed for a period of 3-5 days unless the grazing restriction is longer. 
There really is not a better herbicide for Bermuda grass in terms of weeds controled.....


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

1.5% glysophate will not kill coastal bermuda. Not sure if you are talking coastal. I get a pretty good kill on crab grass in my orchard and all i spray is 1.5% at like 15 gallons an acre. Coastal bermuda is hard to kill. gramoxone is somthing i also spray to mix things up. Only once a year and cant remember my rate would have to look at my log. But it did not kill bermuda.. burned it but did not kill. As this is haytalk i think that would be the last thing to spray. And now that i think about it in the label for pecans it says do not graze treated areas. Also says not to feed cover crops from under the trees...


----------

